# my DIY projects (frog viv + snake tanks)



## jazii (Jun 11, 2013)

so after much 'window shopping' I gave the DIY a go, these where done a little while ago, the frog tank had been done for my yr 12 design and technology project, this tank in the time between build and now has housed from 1-10 green tree frogs comfortably with no issues the back ground is made from a base of Styrofoam, then expanda foam then cut to shape, then over the top was layers of plaster of Paris, with coir peat and sand in the mix for texture, with water and childs acrylic paints for colour. and coated with 2 layers of pond tite, most of the ledges are just held in place with 'gap filler' and cut into the foam, the bigger ones have a bas under it of foam for extra support. again the same with the post, all held to foam/glass with gap filler, taped in place till dried and never moved even when filled with pants, water and soil + frogs haha the pump is the the bottom right hand corner, and behing the branch in the background is a solid pipe, which all the cords and pump tube are run through, this is blocket at each end, as I kept 'losing' frogs




the original sketch



front



side



back the stand before staining,






tank in the making



the finished tank






close ups,



the 'floating plant pots'



self made light cages AND the guys who live in it:


















enjoy  and my snake tank built from two old stero boxes


----------



## NickGeee (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow that's awesome!


----------



## jazii (Jun 12, 2013)

nickg said:


> Wow that's awesome!



thanks man! surprisingly a lot of time like 8mths and a lot of $$ went into this, but so worth it


----------



## dkir7979 (Jun 12, 2013)

D&T, good subject ay, Im doing industrial timber technology, was thinking about making a frog vivarium but then thought timber isnt that good for it lol, sick job man the glass one is superb, was the folio difficult?


----------



## Marzzy (Jun 16, 2013)

Have you got a whole thing shot ? Can't see the cabinet and tank together ?


----------

